# necterine dust



## cabin (Feb 9, 2012)

Has anyone tried necterine dust? I was planning on mixing with apple dust to cold smoke some lox and cheese.  Thanks.


----------



## venture (Feb 9, 2012)

I assume you are talking about saw dust for smoking?

I would think nectarine would be very similar to peach?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

